# help with picture motion browser



## cpyra_cowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I currently am using pmb for my camera. When i download pictures from my camera to my laptop they all download to one folder..i download many different types of photos all at once. i want to organize them in pmb to different folder (like a folder for rodeo, friends, ect.) is that possible?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you'll need a photo album and organiser but the "organising" you'll have to do yourself!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo cpyra cowgirl :wave:

What camera do you have and does it use a standard memory-card? If so, you can get a 'USB card-reader', then just drag your pics to where you want them, in Windows Explorer.


----------

